# Stopping right here



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

OK,

I'm starting with an apology, sorry to all those who ive asked about there sales of amphibians recently, 

i know people joke about being addicted but i would say i love the idea of getting new species, i like the thrill of when they arrive and the joy of getting to know them etc.

i have currently asked about alot of animals on here another forum and preloved. i have 2 salamanders with a deposit (im not gonna say which species so it can be a suprise to all) on them and i still want some millipedes but after this im going cold turkey, NO NEW SPECIES FOR 12 MONTHS, and focus on the animals and species i have atm.

i feel i owe it to my current animals to spend some time on them. and give them the best i can. maybe get the ones in tubs into glass tanks or vivs and spend some money on them and put some cash away for myself.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Good idea 

I think far too few people make the time to stop and do this. Actually indulging in admiring, observing and just caring for the animals you already have before adding more 

Looking forward to finding out which Sals you're getting :2thumb:
Lotte***


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

ive got millis for sale if u want any lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Good idea
> 
> I think far too few people make the time to stop and do this. Actually indulging in admiring, observing and just caring for the animals you already have before adding more
> 
> ...


cheers, basically i dont want to become one of these people who buy loads in there first few years in the hobby then not be able to care for them/ sell them later on.

my pets deserve the good home i promised them by getting them.

i think too many people go over board on the whole buying front and i dont want to be one of them.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I stopped last year and re thought everything too..

I realised corn snakes were not for me and decided to stop investing any money in morphs etc. I sold the ones i had initially bought for breeding realising it really wasnt my thing. 

I also Made a decision to upgrade tanks and stats and decor for all my animals and spent around 700 pounds doing that instead of buying more animals..

it felt great and I was really chuffed with the results 


I came into a little windfall recently of over a grand so i spent about 800 on crimbo abd ny kids and close friends and i allowed myself a few more cresties ..

Next year however I will be staright back to upgrading vivariums and planning bigger and better living quarters for my female WD.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

well i have all i started out wanting, and am spending more time with them too. although i did just get a wee fire corn two weeks ago. but i split it with amanda. she can have the pooey end!!!! in fact most of the corns are half hers, the royals are mine. but its nice to sit back and just relax with what i have.
i have also been changing to double habistat stats for the racking etc. and need more racking, so am going to concentrate on getting that now.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I also Made a decision to upgrade tanks and stats and decor for all my animals and spent around 700 pounds doing that instead of buying more animals..
> 
> it felt great and I was really chuffed with the results


hopefully chuffedness will be waiting for me by the time im finished


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

made another decision 2day, im gonna keep a diary starting 2moz, with feeding, health, cleaning and general behavior or anything i happen to note about my animals, just for :censor: and giggles really but i figured if i keep it for 12 months ill have some good data that might come in useful for others.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I Also stopped, I got it into my head that I should focus on the animals I have rather than getting Loads and Loads, so now Ive just got Leos, Beardie, Corn and fish , and They all have the best!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that sounds like a very good decision.

Atm I think I'll try and get an atb then stop for atleast a year.

Brad


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh next im getting a male royal so then ill have a pair of royals and also a pair of kenyans which i can breed. so ill be spending money and time on them for a while so will be able to also spend alot more time with my others aswell.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

well im deffo going to be slowing down et year not buying as much as this year 

but i now plan for quality rather than quantity 

as in nice morphs ect


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i said i was stopping, but i forgot i am getting a snake for my birthday!!! that will be last for a while though.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

you said youd stop at you male boa didnt you 

how many more have you got since then ??

wonder what snake you will get for your birthday


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

jackyboy said:


> you said youd stop at you male boa didnt you
> 
> how many more have you got since then ??
> 
> wonder what snake you will get for your birthday


i wonder!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

well you will have to 'click' with it first ad go 'awwwwww'


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i already have!!!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

ohh so you know what it is then ??

is it that one from lorne


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

jackyboy said:


> ohh so you know what it is then ??
> 
> is it that one from lorne


nope.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

so its from mark and daz ?


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

just mark. i think daz has left.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Well tell me tomorow


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

no!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

ill find out one way or tuther

even if i have to wait til the 22nd of feb


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I got a millipede, the truth of the matter is that their not as good as I thought they would be :lolsign: Stick with amphibians if I was you their much more entertaining....


Also try reptiles?


You should post pictures of your setup...


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I think stopping is a pretty good idea too - I had to reduce my outgoings drastically and sold over half of my animals and birds, including some of my chickens and reptiles  but I miss them...... 

So I've just got 2 new baby beardies and am now looking for some fire bellied toads - for something completely different - then THAT'S IT!!!!! Just got to be or before long I'll be back where I started


----------

